# Mortal Kombat X - Goro DLC Kode(Free) PS4[GONE]



## Dr J (Apr 20, 2015)

Long story short, I didn't think to go through my game case until AFTER I purchased Goro off the PS store; only to find I could have downloaded him for free with the kode in my case... so.. anyone want a free Goro Kode?

Obviously, I have no use for it; so I'm looking to give it to somebody who wants Goro. PS4 version.

edit: Not posting it here, otherwise it'd be snapped up without my even being told its been used.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 20, 2015)

Bumps! I have a Goro code already


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2015)

May my younger brother have this? He's a fan of Mortal Kombat in general and he's been dying to play as Goro since forever, really disappointed that he didn't get someone to pre-order the game for him and missing his chance.

What region are you from? Does the code work with PS4's from different countries?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 20, 2015)

Kode is gone. Gave it away over on Gamefaqs(though I wish I'd found the kode before I bought him >.<)



Hyogo said:


> May my younger brother have this? He's a fan of Mortal Kombat in general and he's been dying to play as Goro since forever.
> 
> What region are you from? Does the code work with PS4's from different countries?



I would assume it would, but I don't know 100%. It's already gone now anyway, sorry.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2015)

Balls, worth a try though lmao.

Thanks otherwise.


----------



## Dhdhy7 (May 4, 2015)

Please please please ,,, i want the goro DLC sooo bad  for US PS4 Text me on kik if u have a code kik : Dhdhy7


----------

